# Bloating immediately? Does this story sound like IBS?



## Andy Brown (Feb 27, 2013)

I have not had a formed stool in 7 months and i have terrible gas after drinking coffee and certain foods especially dairy. This all started 7 months ago at age 42. I was diagnosed with eczema for a rash that developed on my hands and scalp and body that is definitely made worse with coffee and casein a milk protein, both of which i tested positive for. Well i cant live my life with out coffee so i continued to drink coffee and took a antihistamine every day. Well soon i developed chronic prostatitis and it also seemed to be made worse with coffee, spicy foods. And the same foods that made my rash worse seemed to make my prostatitis worse. I then started antibiotics for one month, and developed a "pill ulcer" which i started treating with copious amounts of milk and yogurt and h2 blocker. Then after that all the lower GI problems got worse. Bloating and abdominal cramping!

My main question now is, when i eat a trigger i get symptoms IMMEDIATELY. I GET GAS WITHIN 3 MINUTES. And the gas persists for at least 24 hours with only mild relief from charcoal pills or metamucil. Also my stools are never formed and yellow and like to float. I could write about this forever and im not crazy i just need help figuring out. Is this some type of immediate sensitivity or allergy or can IBS do this? has anyone with IBS noted symptoms of bloating and cramping immediately after eating a food trigger?

I stopped drinking coffee and my eczema has disappeared by my bloating is still there and its debilitating and i can not even go to a movie as imagine eating the buttery popcorn then having to fart every 1 to 2 minutes...not a good date!

also i can say when the symptoms are really bad, passing gas and having a bowel movement really helps me feel better. and i can also say i do not really have diarrhea just loose stool and also i never wake up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom, and while i sleep it seems to be better, but when i wake up the stomach starts grumbling and bloating.

Also this all started getting worse while i was studying for a big test and not finding time to eat and going long periods of time with an empty stomach, and curing the stomach pains and hunger pains with coffee.

So does this sound more like ; IBS or allergic reaction; food intolerance; neurotic ( i hate this option ); lactose intolerance?

i cant imagine lactose intolerance as it does not seem like the bacteria have enough time to produce the bloating in my case bc its immediate!


----------

